# Our best friend Lily...



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Renee, first, my condolences on losing your youngster Lily to that most dreaded of golden diseases, cancer. I am so sorry that you had such a short time with her, but she doesn't know that. She treasured every moment with her family and never anticipated the future, she just enjoyed the present. Will it get better? What that raw grief does is morph into something you can learn to live with. It gets tempered by time and remembering the sweet memories, but the hole in your heart is forever. Another dog may join your family, bringing a new love but never replacing Lily. You grieve in your own way in your own time frame; you can't rush through this even if you tried. For some people, getting another dog right away helps with their sorrow. Others need to wait until their hearts are more healed, when the open wound has scarred over a bit. Wishing you peace as you learn to live without Lily's physical presence; she will always be snuggled in your heart, right where she belongs.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Lily at such a young age. Cancer is such a nasty disease that takes these sweet goldens way too often. I lost our Golden boy at 8 in early October suddenly from cancer and our family's hearts were broken too.

I joined this forum shortly after he passed as I was so upset with the loss that the pain of it took me a bit by surprise. Here I found that it is so very normal to feel such grief and it does get better with time. 

Thank you for sharing your precious photos of her. You can sure see that she was loved so very much.

My heart goes out to you during this time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Renee*

Renee: I am so SORRY about Lily!!!

In time, we learn to accept, but we always love and miss them! 
For my hubby and I, we cannot go on until we give our love to another dog.
Please email me the date that Lily went to the Rainbow Bridge and I will add her name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List. I know my Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin will care for her at the Bridge!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Lily at such a young age! Far too many of us know what you are going through. Feel free to share stories and feelings about Lily here-you are among friends..


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Lily at such a young age. Many, if not most of us here know the excruciating pain in your heart.

When we love so completely and deeply, the pain never goes away ....we learn to live with the pain and loss and in time, the wonderful moments and memories shared surface and one can smile in remembering those moments without tears, although the tears will still come at times.

When I lost my sweet Yaichi to hemangio in 2012, my grief overwhelmed my days and nights which were only full of tears, tears and more tears. It is different for each and everyone of us, however my family encouraged me to turn those tears into love for another GR in my Yaichi's honor...not to take away from the love I had for her,but to pay it forward to another special GR soul, which I did and Brisby came into my life. Brisby will never replace my Yaichi girl, is very different from her, however she helped heal my heart and fill it back up with overflowing love.

Although I still cry for my beloved Yaichi, I know that she is both my & Brisby's guardian angel, watching over us until we meet again.

True love is eternal. May time, your love for one another and the wonderful memories you made with your precious Lily pad help heal your hearts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lily, she was beautiful. 

I know what you are going through and how much you're hurting. I wish there was something I could do to take away your pain or do something so you wouldn't have to go through this. If we didn't love them so much it wouldn't hurt so much. 

What you're feeling now will get better, it's a long journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. Everyone grieves differently, on their own terms in their own way, and time frame. Let yourself grieve, give your heart time to heal. The day will come when you think of Lily you will be able to smile instead of crying. I promise, but it takes time.

Lily will always be a part of you, she's lives forever in your heart and you will always have those special and wonderful memories of her.

Godspeed beautiful Lily


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Lily...she was a beautiful girl.?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Renee*

I am so very sorry about your beautiful girl, Lily. 
I added her to the 
2014 Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-18.html#post5238857


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lily.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so, so very sorry for the heartbreaking loss of your beautiful little girl  so sad. Even though you only had a short time with her it looks like she had a wonderful family who loved her, and who she adored. We lost our golden girl young and even though it hurts at any age to lose them, you feel like they were taken too soon. My girl Daisy will be taking good care of her for you. Take care.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Renee, Your Lily is so beautiful, I love the picture where you and your husband are kissing her and also the one where she is in the bed, tucked in. I'm sorry for your pain, and hope that even with the tears, there are also some wonderful memories. I have a lot of respect for you choosing to bring her home and to not have the surgery. 

I wish I had some words of wisdom for you on grief, but I'm not quite there yet either having lost my girl in Nov. The one thing I have learned, is that even though my world is a bit darker, my faith has become stronger. 

For you and Lily...
“If there ever comes a day when we can't be together, keep me in your heart. I'll stay there forever.”


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a beautiful girl and wonderful pictures. I am sorry, it is the worst thing and I am happy to hear you had some time with her. May your heart heal, even though it takes time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your Lily and at such a young age. She is so beautiful and elegant. That first picture of you and your husband on either side of her shows the love she enjoyed. Your memories will help you through the hard times. 
Rest in Peace beautiful Lily.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words and support. I has been really rough for me. I am a nurse, so I have a lot of days off and those are the hardest. I find myself not wanting to be home at all, which is dangerous (as my hubby says) because I am usually shopping. Really the only thing that puts a smile on my face is when I look at all the great pictures we have with Lily. I just wanted to share a few more with all of you...


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Those are beautiful pictures of your girl and I found too that it is healing to keep on sharing about your life with her. When loved ones pass away we give them a funeral and we remember them and acknowledge the beauty they brought to our lives. This is a place where we can do the same. Share with everyone how these special angels touched our hearts and lives.

I work from home so I know it is hard to be alone at home without them. I too went shopping 

Loved the pic at the beach, at the game and running so free and happy! Just like she is doing right now.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww - I'm so sorry for your loss. It looks like she had a full and wonderful life packed into 5 years. May you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

and more....




This is her 'mom do I really have to pose again face.'




fishing with daddy


I miss those soulful eyes


we caught her looking at herself in the mirror














sleeping with her favorite squirrel toy, which we had her cremated with


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily*

Your Lily was just a beautiful girl-she looks so sweet. I had a female Golden four years ago, Smooch. She was also one of a kind.
Love the picture of Lily looking in the mirror.
I can't stand being without a dog.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's hard to find the words to say how sorry I am for your loss. I know how painful it is when we have to say goodbye. Our lives are never quite the same without them.. She was a beautiful girl. RIP Lily..


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose our beautiful pets/companions and it's also very hard when they are so young. 

Lily was absolutely beautiful. She reminds me so much of my first golden girl. I would say Lily had a terrific life with you. It definitely comes through in all the wonderful photos you have posted. 

Please know I'm thinking about you and your husband, and praying for you during these very tough days.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh Lily pad, I miss you so much. Daniel (my husband) and I say if we can clone you, we would have. Even if it meant going through the pain of losing you like we did, we would do it all over again if we could have you back. You are greatly missed by everyone in the family. I miss spending all my days off with you, my Velcro kid. I miss petting your silky ears while watching tv. I miss you snuggling with me on the couch and when daddy pets you, you shoot him a look like this is "mommy and me only time." I miss every night at exactly 9pm when you smack your tail on the back of the couch demanding a butt rub, I miss the ways your paws smell like those cookies grandma got you "pup corn." I miss how you always tried to look at our phones, like we were going to show you a animal video. I miss our long walks together. I miss your sweet eyes...I just miss you. 

Before Lily got sick, I was out prepping for my Europe vacation at the spa. I happened to run into one of the nicest people I ever met. She happened to be a vet, and as a part time job she worked for a company called Lap of Love. She gave me her card, and asked that I email her when I get back from Europe and tell her all about my travels. I actually threw her card away, and thought to myself I wont need her information for a long time since my Lily was such a young healthy dog. We flew back on a Wednesday, and Friday was the first time Lily ever vomited. After we found out what was going on with Lily, I remembered the companies name for the at home hospice care for pets. I could not imagine bringing Lily to a cold, sterile, vets office and feeling pressure to only have a short period of time with her left. I can honestly say that using them was the best and worst experience of my life. Fast forward two months, and I run into the vet at the spa again. I completely lost it, crying in the parking lot with her over Lily for an hour. I am not really a believer in people come into your life for a reason, but this whole situation has me reevaluating that.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Renee, I can feel your pain and feel so sorry for you. Since losing my Jackie 2 weeks ago, I still hurt from losing him so soon. It is truly heartbreaking especially at Lily's so young age. She was a very beautiful girl! 

I have found that it helps to keep the memories. It looks like you did a great job of getting pictures, and they will forever help you understand the girl you had. I wish someone could help with those memories that aren't so dear, but it won't be so.

I just got Jackie's ashes yesterday and held them and wept all the way home. But I have vowed that he will forever be close to me- his remains will be right next to me, even when I pass, I will continue to have him and my other boys in full view of everything I do- the pictures, my pc desktop pictures and screensaver, and the posters of all of them I have at the home and office. He will forever be a part of my life.

Take care, my GR friend.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

SeanBH said:


> Oh my gosh, Renee, I can feel your pain and feel so sorry for you. Since losing my Jackie 2 weeks ago, I still hurt from losing him so soon. It is truly heartbreaking especially at Lily's so young age. She was a very beautiful girl!
> 
> I have found that it helps to keep the memories. It looks like you did a great job of getting pictures, and they will forever help you understand the girl you had. I wish someone could help with those memories that aren't so dear, but it won't be so.
> 
> ...


 I am so sorry to hear about your Jackie. I am doing the same with Lily's ashes. She is on our dresser in the bedroom with a small battery powered candle that has been on since she passed. When my husband picked her ashes up, he texted me a photo of her box of ashes with a seatbelt on and a pic of a rainbow he passed while driving.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Renee*



Renee R said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your Jackie. I am doing the same with Lily's ashes. She is on our dresser in the bedroom with a small battery powered candle that has been on since she passed. When my husband picked her ashes up, he texted me a photo of her box of ashes with a seatbelt on and a pic of a rainbow he passed while driving.


Renee: I agree with you, people come into our lives for a reason! 
A friend of mine saw a rainbow on the day we had to put our sweet Smooch, to sleep. I will never forget when Jamie told me that-I knew it was Smooch.
I hope in time you and your hubby will be able to share the boundless love you have, with another. Lily would want you to be happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Renee R said:


> When my husband picked her ashes up, he texted me a photo of her box of ashes with a seatbelt on and a pic of a rainbow he passed while driving.



Your husband seeing the rainbow is what many of us call a "God Wink", I believe it's a very special gift from Lily. She's telling you she's alright, she's still with you and is watching over you. 

I believe everyone we meet or comes into our lives is for a reason. We either need them or they need us.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Renee - I feel your pain and it's terrible. Lily sounds (and looks) like she was the perfect dog..like all of our goldens. Yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of when I lost our Simon. The pain will subside and the memories will eventually turn into smiles (and it does take time). Savor those memories. All our babies are together having fun at rainbow bridge. My thoughts are with you and your husband. You have so many wonderful pictures and memories to keep her alive in your heart forever.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy 6th Birthday in heaven my sweet Lily pad. Mommy and daddy miss you everyday. I hope you are having your favorite birthday peanut butter doggy cupcake in heaven. Not a day goes by that we don't think of you. I still tear and cry for you on a regular basis. Mommy and Daddy love you very much.


I made her pose with her b-day cupcake every year, this is her 5th bday


always ready to party


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your sweet and beautiful Lily.
There's a big Birthday party in Heaven today in her honor, I'm sure of it.
She knows you're thinking of her.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday sweet Lily!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw happy birthday at the bridge sweet Lily. I bet she's been celebrating with all of our special golden angels today, she'll always be watching over you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily*

Happy 6th Birthday, Lily. What a beautiful girl you are!
Hope you have a great party with my Smooch and Snobear!!


----------

